# Panic Kernel sur PPC G5+led rouge allumée sur carte mère



## gerardB (20 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
j'angoisse fortement, après un panic Kernel qui a tout bloqué sur mon Mac G5 (2x2GHz), environ 24h00 plus tard, j'ai remarqué un voyant rouge allumé sur la carte mère, situé à la hauteur du bouton de démarrage en façade, mais à l'interieur bien sur, sur le "bord" de la carte mère (près des slots mémoire).

Je ne l'avais jamais vu allumé, d'ailleurs on ne voit pas que c'est un voyant quand il est éteint, tellement ce composant est minuscule... Par contre j'aimerais savoir ce que ça veut dire??? C'est assez inquiétant, ma machine est HS, et les réparateurs que j'ai contacté veulent d'ebtré me faire payer 80 euros, donc si j'avais un info sur ce voyant, je pourrais éviter l'arnaque.

Petite info, tout ceci m'est arrivé 3 JOURS après avoir installé 2 barettes d'1 Go, qui d'après certain post, étaient compatible...???

MERCI d'avance, car là je suis dedans jusqu'au cou ...


----------



## ntx (20 Juillet 2008)

Il y a un moyen simple de vérifier si ton problème est du à tes nouvelles barrettes : remet la configuration initiale et vois ce que cela donne  Il est fort possible que ce soit bien l'origine du mal.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (21 Juillet 2008)

gerardB a dit:


> j'angoisse fortement, après un panic Kernel qui a tout bloqué sur mon Mac G5 (2x2GHz), environ 24h00 plus tard, j'ai remarqué un voyant rouge allumé sur la carte mère, situé à la hauteur du bouton de démarrage en façade, mais à l'interieur bien sur, sur le "bord" de la carte mère (près des slots mémoire).



... Bon, si c'est un problème de RAM, c'est le voyant d'état qui est sensé clignoter :
2X = RAM absente
3X = RAM incompatible
4X = bancs DIMM incorrect
5X ou 6X = retour SAV

... Ensuite concernant les voyants DEL de la carte logique, faudrait savoir lequel s'allume car ils y en a 7 au total dont plusieurs peuvent être allumés au rouge.

DEL1 = CPU A retour SAV si rouge
DEL2 = Overtemp retour SAV si rouge
DEL3 = passe au rouge au démarrage pendant 1 seconde pour dire que l'alimentation est OK
DEL4 = Trickle (couleur jaune) donc ne te concerne pas
DEL5 = Programme interne OK (couleur verte) donc ne te concerne pas
DEL6 = CPU B retour SAV si rouge
DEL7 = Checkstop retour SAV si rouge

3,4 ou 5 peut s'allumer si le mac est mal fermé ou si le déflecteur d'air n'est pas en place.

... Regardes à l'intérieur, juste devant les barrettes de RAM, la DEL1 est celle tout au-dessus et la DEL7 celle tout en bas, les autres se suivent et se répartissent logiquement.


----------



## gerardB (21 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour cette réponse assez détaillé, mais... très angoissante, car si je comprend bien, comme ma led est rouge, et elle ne clignote pas... 
Donc quoi que ce soit comme panne, il faut faire un retour SAV...?! Damned!!!

Je fais immédiatement un test boitier fermé, car j'ai toujours testé ouvert...




Ca y est, je viens de faire le test en 30 sec, le voyant s'éteint bien dès que le plexis est en position!!! et s'allume dès que je l'enlève!!!
Mais j'ai souvent ouvert des G5 allumés, et ce voyant n'était pas allumé...!?

Quand à "l'ordre" des voyant comme GraphiqueDesign me l'a expliqué... je ne vois pas d'autre led que celle en rouge. Elle se trouve exactement dans le petit "décroché" sur la carte (une découpe qui réduit la largeur de la CM de 5 à 10 mm) légèrement au dessus du niveau du bouton de demarrage, mais ce "led" est invisible une fois éteint (détail important, car s'il ne s'est jamais allumé sous vos yeux, on y voit qu'un composant lambda, même pas une led éteinte).


Autre problème (j'en avait pas assez ;-)), au-dessus de tous les slots mémoire, il y a une plaque de métal, et au-dessus le lecteur DVD : sous cette plaque il y a 2 fils noir finissant par un sorte de mini fiche mâle d'un coté, femelle de l'autre... chez moi elles ne sont pas connectés, mais j'ai tellement "traffiqué" dans ce secteur de mon ordi (pour essayer de réparer la bête...), je ne suis pas sur de ne pas avoir déconnecté quelque chose?! Quelqu'un peut me dire quel est l'état normal de ces deux fiches??

Merci d'avance


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (21 Juillet 2008)

gerardB a dit:


> Mais j'ai souvent ouvert des G5 allumés, et ce voyant n'était pas allumé...!?



... J'ai aussi cru cela un jour mais c'est bien expliqué chez Apple !!!



> Quand à "l'ordre" des voyant comme GraphiqueDesign me l'a expliqué... je ne vois pas d'autre led que celle en rouge. Elle se trouve exactement dans le petit "décroché" sur la carte (une découpe qui réduit la largeur de la CM de 5 à 10 mm) légèrement au dessus du niveau du bouton de demarrage, mais ce "led" est invisible une fois éteint (détail important, car s'il ne s'est jamais allumé sous vos yeux, on y voit qu'un composant lambda, même pas une led éteinte).


 
... Ton voyant allumé à cause du déflecteur doit être le 3, en fonction de la machine, soit il est orange/jaune comme chez moi, soit il est rouge comme chez toi !!! Va voir ici



gerardB a dit:


> Mais j'ai souvent ouvert des G5 allumés, et ce voyant n'était pas allumé...!?



... J'ai aussi cru cela un jour mais c'est bien expliqué chez Apple !!!



> 2 fils noir finissant par un sorte de mini fiche mâle d'un coté, femelle de l'autre... chez moi elles ne sont pas connectés, mais j'ai tellement "traffiqué" dans ce secteur de mon ordi (pour essayer de réparer la bête...), je ne suis pas sur de ne pas avoir déconnecté quelque chose?! Quelqu'un peut me dire quel est l'état normal de ces deux fiches??



... J'ai cela aussi, 2 fils noirs qui pendent dans le vide, bon, peut être des capteurs thermiques, franchement je n'en sais rien !!!


----------



## KERRIA (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir

Les 2 fils qui partent du haut à  gauche avec la fiche noire sont destinés à l'alimentation de la ventilation dynamique de certaines cartes vidéo telle que "ATI RADEON X1900 XT"...

Très bonne année à tous....


----------

